# can't get Epson printer back online



## chrismug23 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have an Epson WorkForce 600 printer. It was set up wirelessly until I needed to scan something. The instructions said it needed to be connected via USB to scan. Now I want to go back to wireless setup, but don't know how. When I tried to print, I get a message saying Printer is currently off line. the printer is showing a wi-fi signal on the display, the computers just aren't communicating with the printer.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would suggest installing the appropriate drivers, and then following the instructions provided to set it up wirelessly. Either that, or wait for someone on here to instruct you on how to set it up wirelessly. I'm not familiar with how to do this.


----------



## Syd1 (Aug 5, 2010)

My name is Syd and I work for Epson America, Inc. 

The Workforce 600 should be able to scan and print wirelessly and does not need a USB connection. If you are having difficulties or if there was an error message, we would recommend contacting Epson tech support via phone. They can help you setup scanning wireless or better determine the issue. Our technicians are available at 562) 276-4382.

Hope this helps, 
Syd


----------

